# Charcoal to Propane Conversion Question



## 13spicerub (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm trying to convert my charcoal smoker to propane and the guys at lowes and home depot are no help.

I found the burner that i'm going to use (it's a replacement side burner for a weber grill)  but i don't know what i need to hook it up to propane tank. The propane tank hoses they sell don't hook directly to the burner...or atleast the hoses they have don't.

any help would be appreciated?

pics would be a plus
crude drawings accepted


----------



## xtexan (Feb 26, 2008)

I purchased the "Afterburner" for my horizontal smoker for around $60 and it works great. I'm not sure what your burner costs, but this thing is ready to go.
They also make them for your smoker.


----------



## xtexan (Feb 26, 2008)

Here is the link
http://gassmoker.com/v-burner.htm


----------



## 13spicerub (Feb 26, 2008)

thanks xtex. that looks perfect.  can't drop $60 right now but i'll be purchasing an afterburner in a few weeks.  i'll drop your name when i put in the order


----------



## xtexan (Feb 26, 2008)

Happy to help..

I cant remeber the owners name off hand but he is very nice and happy to answer any questions... even well after the purchase.


----------



## gooose53 (Feb 26, 2008)

Can attest to the fact they work great!!  I purchased one for my Charboil vertical and love it.


----------



## drinkdosequis (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks for the info XTexan, I just called and ordered one.


----------



## xtexan (Feb 26, 2008)

Your welcome... Is that a Mastiff you have?
I have an English


----------



## drinkdosequis (Feb 26, 2008)

Yes it is an 8 year old male Bull.  A teddy bear!


----------



## striding man (Feb 27, 2008)

13spicerub, if you have a turkey fryer, you could do like I did with my ECB. The ECB will sit right on top of the turkey fryer burner. All I did was replace the legs with a metal bracket I made that is shaped like this > . Bolt that where the legs were bolted and it sets right on top of the burner. I hope this makes some sense to you. Here's a few pictures of what I mean.


----------



## 13spicerub (Mar 13, 2008)

ordered the afterburner today.  

hoping they ship quick. just picked up a flat cut and a tri-point brisket.


----------



## walking dude (Mar 13, 2008)

i know a flat..........and a brisket...........but not a tri-point brisket........

that a NEW peice of meat?


----------



## 13spicerub (Mar 13, 2008)

oops, meant Point cut.  no "tri"


----------



## xtexan (Mar 13, 2008)

Cool! Take some pics....


----------



## flash (Mar 14, 2008)

I remembered I had an old single burner propane and did my conversion this way.


----------



## luv2camp35 (Mar 15, 2008)

Flash,

Is that sand in the bottom bowl with the smoking wood in a coffe can?

I plan to modify my Home Depot Brinkmann Vertical to use propane as an alternate heat source.  I want to retain the option of going lump or propane depending on how lazy I want to be.


----------



## walking dude (Mar 15, 2008)

yeah........i don't understand the need for the sand under the can.........

in my propane brinkman grillmaster/smoker........it uses a castiron chip pan that i set directly ontop of the flames

in my brinkman ecb gourmet, i use a cast iron firebox directly on the coals.......for a smaller shorter smoke, i use a cut down coffee can and place it directly on the coals.........why the need for the sand?

using it for preventing, maybe temp spikes?


----------



## 13spicerub (Mar 19, 2008)

the afterburner came in the mail today.  unfortunately the north east is being hit with a rain storm.  reminds me of that x-mas i got my new bike during a snowstorm.  It's just sitting there, staring at me, waiting to be used.  

Hopefully i can try it out tomorrow  (I'm thinking ribs, a fatty or two, and maybe a pastrami brisket...if my juniper berries every come in the mail).

I'm still a charcoal-man at heart, but sometimes i want to keep it simple and not have to go outside every half hour to check the temp or add more coals.

i will have a q-view sometime in the near future.


----------

